# cant find the name of a composition



## hillel behar (Apr 14, 2011)

hi everyone, for a few days i have a very famous music composition in my head but i cant remember its name. i remember it being something of a childrens thing but i dont know what. it starts with a flute and ends wit the whole orchestra and its theme might be something like ABC1D1E1C1 or sometthing..
please help me!! im going nuts
thanks alot nyway
hillel


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

My guess is, "Bolero" by Maurice Ravel.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Xaltotun said:


> My guess is, "Bolero" by Maurice Ravel.


Good one, Iwas thinking about Prelude a lapres - midi dune faun. but yours closer. faun isnt "something of a childrens thing".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Was it fast, slow or medium tempo?
2. Major or minor key at beginning?
3. Is there a snare going through the whole thing with a steady tempo?
4. Awfully repetitive?


----------

